

Ask HN: Software developers with good media presence? - dkjfieos

Hi, I&#x27;m writing a software development book and I&#x27;d like to send some free copies to software developers who are well connected in the hopes that they feel inclined to recommend it.<p>The book is a Java software development book, any ideas?
======
AdrianRossouw
ask open source developers you admire? or just find blogs that you like with
related topics.

